# Most Feared army in warhammer



## Green Knight (Feb 25, 2008)

This thread is for those armys you dread to verse, Ie because they seem to powerfull, or you just do not like them.

Mine is the 2 black coach lists.


----------



## crimson skull (Aug 3, 2008)

Mine has to be the dwarf anvil of win list lol.


----------



## Arli (Mar 4, 2010)

Mine is a Skaven list with multiple HPAs or multiple Doom wheel.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Archmage w/Book of Hoeth Death + Teclis (chooses Fire).

Counters everything my Monsters List can throw at it. Flaming Attacks rape the Trolls, as does Purple Sun, while Valkia gets sniped by the Death Spells.


----------



## Gromrir Silverblade (Sep 21, 2010)

Slann in the temple bunker with lore of life. What's the anvil list of win, I'd love to know that one.


----------



## experiment 626 (Apr 26, 2007)

My VC's have no chance at all against;

- slave-spam skaven w/2x a-bombs.
- skaven in general!
- anti-magic dwarf & empire. (who can easily get 12DD/turn without trying)
- teclis HE's
- anyone running a turn 1 power-scrolled purple sun
- lore of life lizzies. (oh, and cupped hands of corse so they can try and insta-pop my general with an IF throne of vines...)
- tzeentch chosen-star warriors backed up by 2 MoT shrines.

Tis truely a sad time to be undead...


----------



## mynameisgrax (Sep 25, 2009)

Gromrir Silverblade said:


> Slann in the temple bunker with lore of life.


This. I just can't seem to crack that unit, and then he wedges himself into a corner, and just starts dropping 'dwellers below' on every unit on his side of the board not in close combat.


----------



## crimson skull (Aug 3, 2008)

Its a dwarf list with an anvil of doom otherwise known as the anvil of win as its so broken in 8th.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

It... is?

I've always found it over priced and near useless, where the equivalent points of anything else will actually do what's needed?


----------



## Kulzanar (Aug 10, 2010)

Skaven with the dreaded 13th, doomwheels and warpfire cannons. Although my more cav based lists can hold out longer and earn a hard fought victory.

High elves with an archmage and the book of Hoeth, life. Haven't played against them yet but I see them popping up everywhere and they're starting to get names and titles thrown at them previously held by the skaven. 

The slann with life and his templeguard unit is damn well annoying but do-able. Got 5 knights of Khorne with flaming attacks chewing through the whole temple guard block. It was just a matter of blocking +4T and regrowth. But then that saurus hero with his str 7 attacks started to end the party. It's not so much the slann on it's own you must fear but the rest of the army as well. An engine of the gods isn't fun when you don't have any cannons. Neither is a vast swarm of skinks with blowpipes and salamanders. They'll do more than enough damage.

But I am wondering as well though, what's the dwarf list of doom? Care to explain it more thoroughly please.


----------



## Hammer49 (Feb 12, 2011)

Have had the same problem as Vaz with the Teclis magic list from hell.


----------



## Gromrir Silverblade (Sep 21, 2010)

crimson skull said:


> Its a dwarf list with an anvil of doom otherwise known as the anvil of win as its so broken in 8th.


Er, really? What exactly about the Anvil is broken?


----------



## Green Knight (Feb 25, 2008)

crimson skull, could you give us all a run throw this list please.


----------



## Masked Jackal (Dec 16, 2009)

Skaven, Skaven, Skaven. Each unit of theirs seems able to take on three times its point cost, in my experience.


----------



## Green Knight (Feb 25, 2008)

Do heavy steg lists work


----------



## Gromrir Silverblade (Sep 21, 2010)

Depends what you come up against, Dwarfs and Empire, no, definitely not.

Oh and Crimson Skull, still waiting


----------



## blackspine (Jun 9, 2010)

Masked Jackal said:


> Skaven, Skaven, Skaven. Each unit of theirs seems able to take on three times its point cost, in my experience.


Now that they can shoot into their own units w/o penalty or hitting said units (slaves only I believe) that would be four times their unit cost.
Easily one of the most powerful armies out there. Their "all comers" lists can take on pretty much every army with every phase and beat them in most.

A skaven army with a mediocre general is dangerous.
A skaven amry with a good general is a juggernaut.


----------



## crimson skull (Aug 3, 2008)

Me and a friend played a 5k game me using skaven him dwarfs which inc. the anvil of win which then proceeded to stall and decimate my unit of 18 rat ogres with 9 pack masters and sqweel and of course i had no defence against it so once it had halved my movement and killed all the pack masters a nice ld of 5 stupid rat ogres did a big f all the whole game and with the anvil coming in at around 500 points and my beautiful mutant rats coming in at almost 1000 points i would say pretty broken as i could not have got anywhere near it or shoot it as it was held up behind a hill protected by thorgrim and 50 hammerers. So in the reletively few games i have faced the anvil i always seem to come off worse lol so being a skaven player declare it to be broken but thats my opinion lol.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

At 5K points, Dwarves can happily take 6+ Free Dispel Dice, each with a +5 to dispel, and can reduce the number of your casting dice.

Say you rolled a 4 and a 3 for winds, that normally grants you 7+ Channelling, and him 4 Dispel. Now, you get 6+ Channelling versus 10 Dispel Dice, and potentially several scrolls.

That's one great strength they have against Skaven.

How exactly did that Rat Ogre unit fail to cause 5 wounds? Despite the 3+/4++, its not that hard to cause that many wounds.

Free victory points from the anvil basically; kill the guards first, then concentrate on the Lord. Also - HORDE WORKS BEST.

But yeah, Runelord, Shield, Anvil of Doom, Master Rune of Spellbinding or Balance, Rune of Resistance, Rune of Stone = 398pts for basically a 5 wound war machine who's best ability is to cause an average of 7 S4 hits to 2 enemy units and stop them from flying, which only works half the time, with a ~10% chance to blow up handing over a quarter of your points in a 2K game, or ~8% in a 5K game. Horrendous.


----------



## Anarkitty (Jul 29, 2008)

War-machine- and ranged-weapon-heavy Dwarfs.


----------



## effigy22 (Jun 29, 2008)

I was going to say anything from the 40k universe! 

Lets face it, if i got hold of a tank and went back to the Dark Ages i would be considered a god...


----------



## crimson skull (Aug 3, 2008)

The reason i didn't cause 5 wounds is because the rat ogres were hit on the first turn and couldn't get anywhere near any dwarfs let alone the anvil .


----------



## space cowboy (Apr 3, 2009)

effigy22 said:


> I was going to say anything from the 40k universe!
> 
> Lets face it, if i got hold of a tank and went back to the Dark Ages i would be considered a god...


Until you ran out of gas...


----------



## Gromrir Silverblade (Sep 21, 2010)

Vaz said:


> with a ~10% chance to blow up handing over a quarter of your points in a 2K game, or ~8% in a 5K game. Horrendous.


I've found the Anvil utterly useless in anything less than a 2.5 game. No way am I fielding the big man on the anvil unless it's at least a 3k game. Which means that casting the big abilities is way too risky. Also if it does blow up and you loaded it up with runes and talismans for anti-magic. That's it gone! I wouldn't ever say it was broken as it just isn't that effective. Looks nice though!


----------



## Green Knight (Feb 25, 2008)

I wonder how good are the new TK are going to be.


----------



## Dragearen (Sep 8, 2009)

Dunno about 8th, only played one game in 8th, but for 7th... 1k point game with EOTG, Skinks, Priests and Salamanders. I had some real fun playing against 6th edition Slave/Clan Rat Skaven armies. I stopped playing it so often just because EOTG is just cheesy at 1k.


----------



## coke123 (Sep 4, 2010)

Dragearen said:


> I stopped playing it so often just because EOTG is just cheesy at 1k.


Sure, if you're into sinking more than 1/3 of your army into a model which is easily taken out by a 100pt cannon...

My least favourite army to play against is anything involving the ol' flying death mage with power scroll. Teclis isn't exactly a walk in the park either, seeing as how my cupped hands gets blocked by him so easily. Not a fan of fighting Daemons, but they are easier to beat in 8th than they were in 7th.


----------



## Dragearen (Sep 8, 2009)

Guess it's a good thing we only had one Dwarf player, who very rarely played, and one Empire player, who played his Wood Elves more often than Empire, huh?

Wood Elves weren't exactly feared by me in 7th, but they were definitely a pain to fight. Skaven was a cakewalk until they got their new dex.


----------



## Muffinman (Aug 31, 2009)

I don't fear any army in general, its just the ones that can out-magic me that make me worry.


----------



## Arli (Mar 4, 2010)

coke123 said:


> Teclis isn't exactly a walk in the park either, seeing as how my cupped hands gets blocked by him so easily.


How does he block cupped hands? I know he can ignore a miscast once per turn, but that would not protect him from cupped hands because it is the effect from the slann's miscast, not his miscast.

Just wondering.


----------



## coke123 (Sep 4, 2010)

Arli said:


> How does he block cupped hands? I know he can ignore a miscast once per turn, but that would not protect him from cupped hands because it is the effect from the slann's miscast, not his miscast.
> 
> Just wondering.


I don't get what you mean. Cupped Hands would force Teclis to roll on the table, and the War Crown prevent that from happening. Or do you read Cupped Hands as the Slann is still rolling on the table, and hence since Teclis isn't doing the rolling, he isn't protected? Because that's not how I see it.


----------



## Masked Jackal (Dec 16, 2009)

coke123 said:


> I don't get what you mean. Cupped Hands would force Teclis to roll on the table, and the War Crown prevent that from happening. Or do you read Cupped Hands as the Slann is still rolling on the table, and hence since Teclis isn't doing the rolling, he isn't protected? Because that's not how I see it.


Actually, the FAQ states that the miscast is handed over after the Slann rolls. Not sure how this keeps Teclis from ignoring it however.


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

Teclis cannot ignore a cupped hands miscast- the warcrown rules clearly state he may ignore 1 miscast *he* makes each turn. So a slaan using cupped hands to damage Teclis is a pretty decent plan. Won't work if Teclis is in a unit with the banner of the world dragon (which he often is) and the HE player can still get a jammy roll, but its worth remembering


----------



## Arli (Mar 4, 2010)

Tim/Steve is correct. The slann rolls the miscast, then elects to send the effect to Teclis (or not). I shocked an opponent with taking a miscast on the slann (the detonation one) on Friday. With the faq, the result is transfered, not the miscast.


----------

